# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Avdesi, si marrim avdes ?

## master2006

Përshëndetje,

Do te doja qe te diskutoj me ju miq, anetar te forumit shqiptar ne lidhje me menyren e marrjes se avdesit (abdestit). 

A dallon menyra se si marrim ne avdes me menyren se si na urdheron Allahu xh.sh. ne Kur'an?

Ja se ç'na thote Allahu xh.sh. ne lidhje me kete:

*[5:6] O ju që besoni, kur t‟i zbatoni Lutjet e Kontaktit (Salat), t‟i: (1) lani fytyrat tuaja, (2) lani duart tuaja deri në bërryla, (3) fërkoni kokat tuaja, dhe (4) lani këmbët tuaja deri në zogj. Nëse ishit të papastër nga orgazma seksuale, të laheni. Nëse jeni të sëmurë, ose duke udhëtuar, ose patët jashtëqitje (urinore, fekale, ose gaz), ose patët kontakt (seksual) me gratë, dhe nuk mund të gjeni ujë, të zbatoni avdesin e thatë (Tejemum) duke prekur dhe të pastër të thatë, dhe pastaj duke fërkuar fytyrat dhe duart. Perëndia nuk dëshiron ta bëjë fenë të vështirë për ju. Ai dëshiron t‟ju pastrojë dhe të përkryej bekimet e Tij mbi ju, që të mund të jeni mirënjohës.*


Sic duket, ne Kur'an jane vetem 4 hapa qe duhet ti ndjekim per avdes, ateher pse ne i shtojm edhe 3-4 hapa te tjere duke pastruar gojen, hunden, veshet, qafen? A eshte ky devijim nga ajo se cfar urdherohemi nga Krijuesi ?

Ju ftoj ne diskutim te drejte dhe pa fyerje.

P.S. Mundesisht ne kete teme te kycen vetem anetaret e besimit Islam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alDI

> Përshëndetje,
> 
> Do te doja qe te diskutoj me ju miq, anetar te forumit shqiptar ne lidhje me menyren e marrjes se avdesit (abdestit). 
> 
> A dallon menyra se si marrim ne avdes me menyren se si na urdheron Allahu xh.sh. ne Kur'an?
> 
> Ja se ç'na thote Allahu xh.sh. ne lidhje me kete:
> 
> *[5:6] O ju që besoni, kur t‟i zbatoni Lutjet e Kontaktit (Salat), t‟i: (1) lani fytyrat tuaja, (2) lani duart tuaja deri në bërryla, (3) fërkoni kokat tuaja, dhe (4) lani këmbët tuaja deri në zogj. Nëse ishit të papastër nga orgazma seksuale, të laheni. Nëse jeni të sëmurë, ose duke udhëtuar, ose patët jashtëqitje (urinore, fekale, ose gaz), ose patët kontakt (seksual) me gratë, dhe nuk mund të gjeni ujë, të zbatoni avdesin e thatë (Tejemum) duke prekur dhe të pastër të thatë, dhe pastaj duke fërkuar fytyrat dhe duart. Perëndia nuk dëshiron ta bëjë fenë të vështirë për ju. Ai dëshiron t‟ju pastrojë dhe të përkryej bekimet e Tij mbi ju, që të mund të jeni mirënjohës.*
> ...


Eshte shume e thjeshte pergjigja vlla, Abdesi ka farzet ka dhe sunetet.
Farzet e abdesit jane ato qe ke sjelle ti nga Kurani, kurse sunetet jane te gjitha te tjerat si goja, hunda, veshet etj..

Kush e mere abdesin duke bere vetem ato qe thot Allahu ne Kuran, abdesi eshte i vlefshem, kurse kush i shton dhe sunetet atehere ai ka fituar shperblim me shume .
Besoj se isha i qarte, Selam aleikum.

----------


## e panjohura

Cila eshte me e drejt?
Avdes-apo Abdes!? Pasi une gjithmone e kam degjua thenjen Abdes e shum rralle Avdes!?
Ps.besoj qe nuk devijova nga tema!flm.

----------


## gimche

Fjala adekuate është Abdest, e jo Avdes.

Abdesti i ka farzet (obligimet) e veta dhe i ka sunnetet (praktikate Profetit), por edhe mustehabët (gjërat e preferuara).

*Farzet e Abdestit janë:*
Shpërlarja e fytyrës
Larja e duarëve deri mbi bërryla
Dhënia mes'h e kokës
Dhe larja e këmbëve deri në nyja

Pra konform ajetit të 6 të Kaptinës së 5 (el-Maideh)

*Sunnetet e Abdestit janë:*
Fillimi i abdestit me bismil-lah
Larja e duarve deri në nyje
Shpërlarja e gojës
Shpërlarja e hundës
Pastrimi i veshëve
Të gjitha keto të bëhën nga tri herë (me perjashtim të kokës dhe veshëve).

*Prej mustehabëve të abdestit do ti ceki vetëm këtë:*
Lutja pas abdestit (ekzistojnë 3 lutje)

Për ndryshe të flasim për dispozitat e abdestit na duhet kohë të shkruajmë dhe personalisht nuk kam kohë, mirëpo për të gjithë ata që janë të lirë (kanë kohë) ua sjell këtë link ku do të mund të mësoni më tepër rreth abdestit:

http://sq.wikibooks.org/wiki/Libri_i_namazit/Abdesti

----------


## gimche

Sqarim!

Ka edhe shumë sunnete tjera dhe mustehabe, unë i ceka vetëm keto, të tjerat besoj se i përfshinë linku që solla.

----------


## master2006

> Fjala adekuate është Abdest, e jo Avdes.
> 
> Abdesti i ka farzet (obligimet) e veta dhe i ka *sunnetet (praktikate Profetit)*, por edhe mustehabët (gjërat e preferuara).
> 
> *Farzet e Abdestit janë:*
> Shpërlarja e fytyrës
> Larja e duarëve deri mbi bërryla
> Dhënia mes'h e kokës
> Dhe larja e këmbëve deri në nyja
> ...



*[75:16] Mos e lëviz gjuhën për ta ngutur atë.
[75:17] Jemi ne ata që do e mbledhim në Kuran.
[75:18] Kur ta recitojmë, ta ndjekësh një Kuran të tillë.
[75:19] Pastaj jemi ne ata që do e shpjegojmë atë.
[75:20] Vërtetë, ju e doni këtë jetë të shkurtër.
*

Gimche, Muhamedit a.s. nuk iu eshte lejuar qe ta shpjegoj Kuranin, ai ka qen vetem bartes i tij nga Zoti tek njerezit dhe asgje me shume. Siq dihet, Kurani kishte dal nga goja e vet Muhamedit a.s., si eshte e mundur qe pastaj vet Muhamedi a.s. ta ndryshoj nje urdher te tille (ndash quaje sunnet ndash si te duash) ? Nje shtim i nje hapi apo e kunderta a nuk do te thot devijim nga ajo se cfar na urdheron Allahu ?  

Mendimi im eshte qe menyra e marrjes se avdesit u ndryshua me kohe, dhe fajtor per kete jan pikerisht hadithet. Sot shumica e muslimaneve ndjekin urdhera nga "suneti i pejgamberit" dhe kane ikur nga ajo se cfar na urdheron Kurani duke i dhene me shume rendesi haditheve.

P.s. po aty ku thua *3 here*, a ka kjo baze ne Kuran ?

----------


## master2006

> Eshte shume e thjeshte pergjigja vlla, Abdesi ka farzet ka dhe sunetet.
> Farzet e abdesit jane ato qe ke sjelle ti nga Kurani, kurse sunetet jane te gjitha te tjerat si goja, hunda, veshet etj..
> 
> Kush e mere abdesin duke bere vetem ato qe thot Allahu ne Kuran, abdesi eshte i vlefshem, kurse kush i shton dhe sunetet atehere ai ka fituar shperblim me shume .
> Besoj se isha i qarte, Selam aleikum.


Nese farzi i ka 4 hapa, kurse suneti i ka 8, ateher pse mos te ndjekim farzin po sunetin ?

Nese vetem nje shkronje ikim nga ajo cfar thot ne Kuran ateher po besojme ne diqka tjeter, dhe kjo nuk eshte asgje tjeter pos idhujtari

*[7:52] Ne u kemi dhënë atyre një shkrim që është krejtësisht i hollësishëm, me dituri, udhëzim, dhe mëshirë për njerëzit që besojnë.*

Nese Kurani eshte krejtesisht i hollesishem, ateher pse pat nevoj qe Muhammedi a.s. te shtoj edhe diqka tjeter ? 
Pres pergjigje

----------


## muslim_ks

edhe namazin sunetin nuk e ki obligim nqs e fal shperblehesh nqs nuk e fal nuk denohesh apo jo ??

----------


## Lulzim7

Mënyra e marrjes së abdesit

*Ka thënë Allahu (Xhele Shanuhu): 

"O ju që keni besuar! Kur doni të kryeni faljen, lani fëtyrat tuaja dhe duart tuaja deri në bërryla, kaloni duart e lagura mbi kokat tuaja, lani edhe këmbët deri në nyje (kyçe)."
El Maideh, 6*

_Gjithashtu, transmetohet nga Hammani (Radijallahu Anhu) se Othmani (Radijallahu Anhu) ka kërkuar ujë për të marrur abdes, dhe i ka la duart tri herë pastaj e ka shpërla gojën dhe hundën tri herë, pastaj e ka la fëtyrën tri herë, pastaj e ka la dorën e djathtë deri në bërryl trë herë, pastaj e ka la dorën e majtë njësoj si të djathtën, pastaj i ka dhënë mes´h (kalim me duar të lagura) kokës, pastaj e ka la kembën e djathtë deri tek nyja e këmbës tri herë, pastaj e ka la këmbën e majtë njësoj si të djathtën, pastaj ka thënë: 

" E kam pa Pejgamberin (Salallahu Alajhi We Seleme) duke marrë abdes ngjajshëm me këtë abdes që e morra unë." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)._

----------


## NablA

Edhe synet nuk shkrun  askund ne Kur'an me u ba mirpo muslimanet duhet te behen e kan vaxhib, si e shpjegon ti master2006  ket, nga erdhi ky urdher sipas teje

----------


## Lulzim7

> *[75:16] Mos e lëviz gjuhën për ta ngutur atë.
> [75:17] Jemi ne ata që do e mbledhim në Kuran.
> [75:18] Kur ta recitojmë, ta ndjekësh një Kuran të tillë.
> [75:19] Pastaj jemi ne ata që do e shpjegojmë atë.
> [75:20] Vërtetë, ju e doni këtë jetë të shkurtër.
> *
> 
> Gimche, Muhamedit a.s. nuk iu eshte lejuar qe ta shpjegoj Kuranin, ai ka qen vetem bartes i tij nga Zoti tek njerezit dhe asgje me shume. Siq dihet, Kurani kishte dal nga goja e vet Muhamedit a.s., si eshte e mundur qe pastaj vet Muhamedi a.s. ta ndryshoj nje urdher te tille (ndash quaje sunnet ndash si te duash) ? Nje shtim i nje hapi apo e kunderta a nuk do te thot devijim nga ajo se cfar na urdheron Allahu ?  
> 
> ...


*"Bindjuni All-llahutdhe te Derguarit ashtut qe te meshiroheni"*

*"O ju qe besuat bindjuni All-llahut,respektone te Derguarin dhe pergjegjesit nga ju.Nese nuk pajtoheni per ndonje qeshtje,parashtronjeni ate te All-llahu(libri i tij)dhe te i Derguari i Tij,po qe se i besoni All-llahut dhe dites se fundit.Kjo eshte me e devotshmja dhe perfundim me i mire".(Nisa59).*

*"Kush i bindet te Derguarit,ai i eshte bindur All-llahut,e kush e refuzon ne nuk kemi derguar ty per roje kunder tyre".(nisa80).*

----------


## Lulzim7

Nje dit Imran ibn Hysejni fliste per Sunnetin,e nje njeri i tha ;na flit per Kur'anin,Imrani u hidherua dhe tha;Sunneti eshte komentues i Kur'anit.Nese nuk do te ishte Sunneti si do ta dinim se dreka ka kater rekate,akshami tre ,sabahu dy,nuk do ti dinim rregullat e dhenies se zekatit ne perpikeri dhe nuk do ti dinim shum rregulla tjera,te cilat i ka sqaru Sunneti.

Transmeton Bejhakiu nga Ejub es-Sihtijani i cili ka thene;
"Nese nje njeriu i flet me Sunnet kurse ai thot ,lere kete e me flit nga Kur'ani,dije se eshte i humbur.
Evaziu r.s. ka thene;"Sunneti eshte vewndimtar per Kur'anin, dmth. e perkufizon te pakufizuaren,ose vjen me rregulla te cilat nuk gjenden ne Kur'an siq thot All-llahu ;
Ty ty ta zbritem Kur'aninn qe tua shpjegosh njerezve ate qe u eshte shpallur atyre,me shpres se do ta studiojne."(Nahl-44).

*Transmeton Bejhakiu r.a. nga Amir ibn esh-Shabiu r.a. i cili u ka thene disa njerezve;"Jeni shkateruar kur i keni lene hadithet".*

Transmeton Bejhakiu nga Evaziu r.a. i cli u ka thene disa njerezve;
"Nese degjon ndonje hadithe ,i mejeri ti nee nuk vepron me te,ngase,i Derguari s.a.a.w.s. ka kumtuar prej All-llahut xh.s.

Imam Ahmedi r.a. u ka thene disa shokeve te tij;
'Mos me pasoni as mua,as Malikun as Shafiun ne te verber,por merrni nga kemi mar edhe ne(nga Sunneti)".Gjithashtu ka thene;
"I cuditem popullit,i cili e din senedin te ndonje hadithi dhe vepron me mendimin e Sufjanit,kurse All-llahu thot;
"Le te ruhen ata qe e kundrshtojne urdherin e tij (te Derguarit),se ata do ti ze ndonje telashe,ose do ti ze denim i dhembshem".(Nur-63).

----------


## Disa

> Cila eshte me e drejt?
> Avdes-apo Abdes!? Pasi une gjithmone e kam degjua thenjen Abdes e shum rralle Avdes!?
> Ps.besoj qe nuk devijova nga tema!flm.


Abdes!!!!!

----------


## master2006

> Mënyra e marrjes së abdesit
> 
> *Ka thënë Allahu (Xhele Shanuhu): 
> 
> "O ju që keni besuar! Kur doni të kryeni faljen, lani fëtyrat tuaja dhe duart tuaja deri në bërryla, kaloni duart e lagura mbi kokat tuaja, lani edhe këmbët deri në nyje (kyçe)."
> El Maideh, 6*
> 
> _Gjithashtu, transmetohet nga Hammani (Radijallahu Anhu) se Othmani (Radijallahu Anhu) ka kërkuar ujë për të marrur abdes, dhe i ka la duart tri herë pastaj e ka shpërla gojën dhe hundën tri herë, pastaj e ka la fëtyrën tri herë, pastaj e ka la dorën e djathtë deri në bërryl trë herë, pastaj e ka la dorën e majtë njësoj si të djathtën, pastaj i ka dhënë mes´h (kalim me duar të lagura) kokës, pastaj e ka la kembën e djathtë deri tek nyja e këmbës tri herë, pastaj e ka la këmbën e majtë njësoj si të djathtën, pastaj ka thënë: 
> 
> " E kam pa Pejgamberin (Salallahu Alajhi We Seleme) duke marrë abdes ngjajshëm me këtë abdes që e morra unë." (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)._


A thua pse Allahu xh.sh. ne Kuran nuk permend hunden, goje, qafen... por vetem ata 4 hapa?  A mendon ti se Pejgamberi a.s. dha nje urdher qe eshte jashte asaj qka u urdherua ne Kuran? Kujt i beson ti, Kuranit apo X njeriut qe thot se e kom pa Pejgamberin a.s. duke marr keshtu avdes ? 





> Edhe synet nuk shkrun  askund ne Kur'an me u ba mirpo muslimanet duhet te behen e kan vaxhib, si e shpjegon ti master2006  ket, nga erdhi ky urdher sipas teje


As thonjwt nuk shkruan ne Kuran se duhet ti prejme, por per gishta te shendosh e bejme nje gje te tille.





> *"Bindjuni All-llahutdhe te Derguarit ashtut qe te meshiroheni"*
> 
> *"O ju qe besuat bindjuni All-llahut,respektone te Derguarin dhe pergjegjesit nga ju.Nese nuk pajtoheni per ndonje qeshtje,parashtronjeni ate te All-llahu(libri i tij)dhe te i Derguari i Tij,po qe se i besoni All-llahut dhe dites se fundit.Kjo eshte me e devotshmja dhe perfundim me i mire".(Nisa59).*
> 
> *"Kush i bindet te Derguarit,ai i eshte bindur All-llahut,e kush e refuzon ne nuk kemi derguar ty per roje kunder tyre".(nisa80).*


*Nisa 59: thote bindjuni Allahut, respektone te Derguarin.* Pra e kemi Kuranin (fjale e zotit) dhe Pejgamberin e respektojme si Profet te tij.

*...Nese nuk pajtoheni per ndonje qeshtje,parashtronjeni ate te All-llahu(libri i tij)dhe te i Derguari i Tij...*  Per qdo mospajtim ne ndonje qeshtje e kemi Kuranin si fjale e Zotit, por si do ta parashtrosh problemin te i derguari pasi qe ai me nuk jeton ?






> Nje dit Imran ibn Hysejni fliste per Sunnetin,e nje njeri i tha ;na flit per Kur'anin,Imrani u hidherua dhe tha;Sunneti eshte komentues i Kur'anit.Nese nuk do te ishte Sunneti si do ta dinim se dreka ka kater rekate,akshami tre ,sabahu dy,nuk do ti dinim rregullat e dhenies se zekatit ne perpikeri dhe nuk do ti dinim shum rregulla tjera,te cilat i ka sqaru Sunneti.


Ti don te na thuash se kur filan personi Hyseinit na flit per Kuranin, ky eshte hidheruar dhe kinse nuk paskemi nevoj te interesohemi per Kuran, pasi qe suneti na qenka komentues i Kuranit ? IDHUJTARI




> Transmeton Bejhakiu nga Ejub es-Sihtijani i cili ka thene;
> "Nese nje njeriu i flet me Sunnet kurse ai thot ,lere kete e me flit nga Kur'ani,dije se eshte i humbur.
> Evaziu r.s. ka thene;"Sunneti eshte vewndimtar per Kur'anin, dmth. e perkufizon te pakufizuaren,ose vjen me rregulla te cilat nuk gjenden ne Kur'an siq thot All-llahu ;
> Ty ty ta zbritem Kur'aninn qe tua shpjegosh njerezve ate qe u eshte shpallur atyre,me shpres se do ta studiojne."(Nahl-44).


Spo mund ta marr me mend qe nje pseudomusliman mund te arrij deri ne kete pike sa haptas ta hudh kuranin poshte dhe ti ngrite hadithet me larte se Kurani. Nuk di se cfar mund te debatoj me ty, sinqerisht. Mjerim.



*[6:38] Të gjitha krijesat në tokë, dhe të gjithë zogjtë që fluturojnë me krahë, janë shoqëri si ju. Nuk lam asgjë jashtë këtij libri. Te Zoti i tyre, të gjitha këto krijesa do të mblidhen.

[6:114] A të kërkoj pos Perëndisë si burim ligji, kur Ai ju ka shpallur këtë libër krejtësisht të hollësishëm? Ata që e pranuan shkrimin e dinë që është shpallur prej Zotit tënd me të vërtetë. Të mos ushqesh asnjë dyshim.*

----------


## ramazan_it

> *[75:16] Mos e lëviz gjuhën për ta ngutur atë.
> [75:17] Jemi ne ata që do e mbledhim në Kuran.
> [75:18] Kur ta recitojmë, ta ndjekësh një Kuran të tillë.
> [75:19] Pastaj jemi ne ata që do e shpjegojmë atë.
> [75:20] Vërtetë, ju e doni këtë jetë të shkurtër.
> *
> 
> Gimche, Muhamedit a.s. nuk iu eshte lejuar qe ta shpjegoj Kuranin, ai ka qen vetem bartes i tij nga Zoti tek njerezit dhe asgje me shume. Siq dihet, Kurani kishte dal nga goja e vet Muhamedit a.s., si eshte e mundur qe pastaj vet Muhamedi a.s. ta ndryshoj nje urdher te tille (ndash quaje sunnet ndash si te duash) ? Nje shtim i nje hapi apo e kunderta a nuk do te thot devijim nga ajo se cfar na urdheron Allahu ?  
> 
> ...


Injoranca me të vërtetë nuk paska fund.

Master2006 mbasi je kryfortë dhe nuk pranon hadithe dhe me ty nuk bisedohet ndryshe vetëm se me ajete Kur'anore.

O injorant si ta mban goja të thuash se i Dërguari Muhammed s.a.v.s., nuk i është lejuar ta shpjegojë Kur'anin???!!!

Po ti duket qartë se nuk je edhe me Kur'an në rregull se po bën vetëm copy-pasty këtu dhe prej asaj që thua del se nuk e ke lexuar as Kur'anin siç duket.

Po në rastëse thue që e ke lexuar, unë të ti sjell disa ajete që kanë për me të dhanë përgjigje në atë që ker mohuar ti më sipër për të Dërguarin e All-llahut s.a.v.s.!

Dhe të këshilloj që ti lexosh me vëmendje se metëvërtetëje prej atyre që kundërshton Islamin në përgjithësi ( sepse pa sunet nuk ke Islam )!!!

All-llahu s.v.t., thotë në Kur'an:

" (Sikurse plotësova mirësinë Time ndaj jush) Ashtu siç dërguam nga gjiu i juaj të dërguar t'u lexojë ajetet Tona, t'ju pastrojë, e t'ju mësojë librin dhe traditën, e edhe t'ju mësojë atë që nuk e dinit. "( 2-151 )

" Këto janë argumente të All-llahut, po t'i lexojmë ty me saktësi, e s'ka dyshim se ti (Muhammed) je prej të dërguarve. "( 2-252 )

" Thuaj: "Bindjuni All-llahut dhe të dërguarit, e nëse ata refuzojnë, atëherë All-llahu nuk i do pabesimtarët "! "( 3-32 )


*" E bindjuni All-llahut dhe të dërguarit, ashtu që të mëshiroheni. "( 3-132)*

" Është e vërtetë se All-llahu u dha dhuratë të madhe besimtarëve, kur ndër ta nga mesi i tyre dërgoi të dërguar që atyre t'u lexojë shpalljen e Tij, t'i pastrojë ata, t'ua mësojë Kur'anin dhe sheriatin, edhe pse, më parë ata ishin krejtësisht të humbur. ( 3-164 )

" All-llahu nuk është që t'i lë besimtarët ashtu siç jeni, pa dalluar të keqin nga i miri. All-llahu nuk ju zbulon juve të fshehtat (e të dini se ç'mbajnë në zemrat e tyre). Por All-llahu është Ai që nga të dërguarit e vet zgjedh atë që do (e i zbulon ndonjë të fshehtë). Prandaj, besoni All-llahut dhe të dërguarit të Tij, e në i besofshit dhe nëse ruheni, atëherë ju keni një shpërblim të madh. "( 3-179 )

" Po nëse ata ty të përgënjeshtrojnë, janë përgënjeshtruar edhe para teje të dërguar që u erdhën me argumente të prera, me shkrime qiellore dhe me libër të ndritshëm. "( 3-184 )

" Këto janë (dispozita) të caktuara prej All-llahut. Kush i bindet All-llahut, (urdhërave të Tij) dhe të dërguarit të Tij, atë e dërgon në xhennete nën të cilin burojnë lumenj. Aty do të jenë përgjithmonë. E ky është shpëtim i madh. "( 4-13 )

" Kush e kundërshton All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, dhe i shkel dispozitat e Tij, atë e shtie në zjarr të përjetëshëm. E për të është një dënim i rëndë. "( 4-14 )

" O ju që besuat, bindjuni All-llahut, respektoni të dërguarin dhe përgjegjësit nga ju. Nëse nuk pajtoheni për ndonjë çështje, atëherë parashtrojeni atë te All-llahu (te libri i Tij) dhe te i dërguari, po qe se i besoni All-llahut dhe ditës së fundit. Kjo është më e dobishmja dhe përfundimi më i mirë. "( 4-59 )

" Kur u thuhet atyre: "Ejani (për të gjykuar) te ajo që e zbriti All-llahu dhe te i dërguari!" i sheh se si dyfytyrëshit ta kthejnë shpinën. "( 4-61 )

" E kush do që i bindet All-llahut dhe të dërguarit, të tillët do të jenë së bashku me ata që All-llahu i shpërbleu: (me) pejgamberët, besnikët e dalluar, dëshmorët dhe me të mirët. Sa shokë të mirë janë ata! "( 4-69 )

" Kush i kundërvihet të dërguarit, pasi që i është bërë e qatë e vërteta dhe ndjek rrugë tjetër nga ajo e besimtarëve, Ne e lëmë në atë që e ka zgjedhur (në Dunja) e e fusim në xhehennem. Përfundim i keq është ai. "( 4-100 )

" O ju që besuat, besoni vazhdimisht All-llahut, të dërguarit të Tij, librit që gradualisht ia shpalli të dërguarit të Tij dhe librit që e pat zbritur më parë. Kush nuk i beson All-llahut, engjëjve të Tij, librave të Tij, të dëguarve të Tij dhe botës tjetër, ai ka humbur tepër larg. "( 4-136 )

" S'ka dyshim se ata që nuk besojnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, dëshirojnë të bëjnë dallim mes All-llahut dhe të dërguarve të Tij e thonë: "Ne i besojmë disa e nuk i besojmë disa të tjerë" e mes këtij duam të marrin një rrugë. "( 4-150 )

" E ata që besuan All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij dhe nuk bënë kurrfarë dallimi në asnjë prej tyre, të tillëve do t'u jepet shpërblim i merituar. All-llahu falë shumë dhe është mëshirues. "(4-152 )

Besoj se u sqarua ajo që e ke të mbështjellur në kokën tënde master2006.

Dhe mjaft ma me kësi devijimesh. Pendohu  tek All-llahut s.v.t.,për këtë gjë që bën dhe ki frikë Ditën e Gjykimit dhe lëri ata që ta kanë mbushur mendjen se, ne na mjafton Kur'ani, se ke për me devijuar! Merre dijen atje ku e kanë marrë Dijetarët dhe mos u bëni injorantë, gjëja se ju e dini me e sqaru Kur'anin dhe nuk keni nevojë për askënd që t'ua sqarojë, sepse ju e keni krejt të qartë.

Shpresoj që të kesh dobi prej këtyre argumenteve më sipër dhe lus All-llahun s.v.t. që të më udhëzojë mua dhe ty.

Të urroj lexim të këndshëm master2006.

----------


## injejti

Ky budall qysh ne fillim e ka permrnd se nuk deshiron konflikt,

Po po shihet qart se per konflikt e ka hap ket tem.

----------


## master2006

Nuk ke nevoj te sjellesh tash gjith Kuranin ne forum, se po shoh qe nivelin e inteligjences e ki nen minimum, 


*[7:2] Ky shkrim të është shpallur ty – të mos ushqesh dyshim për të në zemrën tënde – që të mund të paralajmërosh me të, dhe t‟ua kujtosh besimtarëve.
[7:3] Të gjithë ju të ndiqni çka ju është shpallur prej Zotit tuaj; mos ndiqni asnjë idhull përveç Tij. Rrallë merrni vesh.
[17:46] Ne vëmë mburoja rreth mendjeve të tyre, për t‟i parandaluar nga të kuptuarit e tij, dhe shurdhim në veshët e tyre. Dhe kur ti predikon Zotin tënd, duke e përdorur vetëm Kuranin,* ata largohen me neveri.
*


*12:111 Laqad kana fee qasasihim Aaibratun li-olee al-albabi ma kana hadeethan yuftara walakin tasdeeqa allathee bayna yadayhi watafseela kulli shay-in wahudan warahmatanliqawmin yuminoona.

45:6 Tilka ayatu Allahi tutla AAalayhi natlooha AAalayka bialhaqqi fabi-ayyi hadeethin baAAda Allahi waayatihi yuminoona.
*
Keto 2 ajetet e fundit i solla qellimisht ne gjuhen arabe (me transliterim) dhe pasi qe na solle gjith ato ajete, ateher te lutem mos prito te na sqarosh domethenien e ketyre ajeteve.








> Dhe mjaft ma me kësi devijimesh. Pendohu  tek All-llahut s.v.t.,për këtë gjë që bën dhe ki frikë Ditën e Gjykimit dhe *lëri ata që ta kanë mbushur mendjen se, ne na mjafton Kur'ani, se ke për me devijuar*! Merre dijen atje ku e kanë marrë Dijetarët dhe mos u bëni injorantë, gjëja se ju e dini me e sqaru Kur'anin dhe nuk keni nevojë për askënd që t'ua sqarojë, sepse ju e keni krejt të qartë.
> 
> Shpresoj që të kesh dobi prej këtyre argumenteve më sipër dhe lus All-llahun s.v.t. që të më udhëzojë mua dhe ty.
> 
> Të urroj lexim të këndshëm master2006.



Nese ti (dhe njerezit si ti) mendoni se Kurani eshte i pamjaftueshem per njerezimin dhe kerkoni burime te tjera pos tij, ateher eshte problem i juaji. Mua me mjafton Kurani dhe vetem Kurani, nuk kerkoj as edhe 1 shkronje jasht tij. 

A dini te lexoni o krijesa :

*17:89.	Ne u sqaruam njerëzve në këtë Kur’an shembuj (argumente) të çdo lloji, e shumica e njerëzve nuk deshi tjetër, vetëm mohimin.*


Si mund te thuash se nuk me mjafton vetem Kurani dhe po kerkon burim tjeter ???

----------


## gimche

> *[75:16] Mos e lëviz gjuhën për ta ngutur atë.
> [75:17] Jemi ne ata që do e mbledhim në Kuran.
> [75:18] Kur ta recitojmë, ta ndjekësh një Kuran të tillë.
> [75:19] Pastaj jemi ne ata që do e shpjegojmë atë.
> [75:20] Vërtetë, ju e doni këtë jetë të shkurtër.
> *
> 
> Gimche, Muhamedit a.s. nuk iu eshte lejuar qe ta shpjegoj Kuranin, ai ka qen vetem bartes i tij nga Zoti tek njerezit dhe asgje me shume. Siq dihet, Kurani kishte dal nga goja e vet Muhamedit a.s., si eshte e mundur qe pastaj vet Muhamedi a.s. ta ndryshoj nje urdher te tille (ndash quaje sunnet ndash si te duash) ? Nje shtim i nje hapi apo e kunderta a nuk do te thot devijim nga ajo se cfar na urdheron Allahu ?  
> 
> ...


I nderuar, myslimanët besojnë edhe në Hadithe.
Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. nuk shtoj asgjë në Kur'an, ngase Kur'ani mbetet fjal e Zotit, por si Profet i një ummeti la porosi dhe ato porosi ne duhet t'i ndjekim sepse jemi ummeti (pasuesit) i tij. Njësoj siç ishte Musau tek beni israilët (Izraelitët) dhe përveç Tevratit la edhe porosi, të cilat pastaj u zëvëndësuan ngase erdhi Davudi e kështu me radhë.
Çështjen e sunnetit e kemi shpjeguar në temën përkatëse ku sollem argumente të mjaftueshme për ata që e besojnë Kur'anin.
Sikur mos të ishin hadithet ne nuk do të dinim si të faleshim namazin, si të agjëronim, dispozitat e tyre dhe të shumë gjërave të tjera. Zoti qëllimisht na e la Profetin që ne të marrim mësim prej tij.
Je në komunitetin musliman, i cili komunitet i njeh edhe Hadithet.

Çdo të mirë!

----------


## master2006

> I nderuar, myslimanët besojnë edhe në Hadithe.
> Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. nuk shtoj asgjë në Kur'an, ngase Kur'ani mbetet fjal e Zotit, por si Profet i një ummeti la porosi dhe ato porosi ne duhet t'i ndjekim sepse jemi ummeti (pasuesit) i tij. Njësoj siç ishte Musau tek beni israilët (Izraelitët) dhe përveç Tevratit la edhe porosi, të cilat pastaj u zëvëndësuan ngase erdhi Davudi e kështu me radhë.
> Çështjen e sunnetit e kemi shpjeguar në temën përkatëse ku sollem argumente të mjaftueshme për ata që e besojnë Kur'anin.
> Sikur mos të ishin hadithet ne nuk do të dinim *si të faleshim namazin*, *si të agjëronim, dispozitat e tyre dhe të shumë gjërave të tjera*. Zoti qëllimisht na e la Profetin që ne të marrim mësim prej tij.
> Je në komunitetin musliman, i cili komunitet i njeh edhe Hadithet.
> 
> Çdo të mirë!



Prap po gabon. Dua ta bej vetem nje pyetje nese ke mundesi te me pergjigjesh:

A ekzistonin lutjet (namazi), agjerimi dhe dispozitat e tyre edhe para Muhamedit a.s. ?  Te lutem nje pergjigje shume te shkurter PO/JO


*[9:54] Çka e parandaloi pranimin e shpenzimit të tyre është se ata nuk besuan në Perëndinë dhe lajmëtarin e Tij, dhe kur i zbatuan Lutjet e Kontaktit (Salat),* i zbatuan me përtaci, dhe kur dhanë bamirësi, e bënë atë me mosdashje.*

----------


## ramazan_it

Po ja përsëris edhe njëherë këtij far master2006 se ky nuk lexon postimet e të tjerëve, por vetëm poston dhe vetë nuk ja ka lidhjen se çka poston ( ata ajete që i ke përmendur :Postuar më parë nga master2006  
[75:16] Mos e lëviz gjuhën për ta ngutur atë.
[75:17] Jemi ne ata që do e mbledhim në Kuran.
[75:18] Kur ta recitojmë, ta ndjekësh një Kuran të tillë.
[75:19] Pastaj jemi ne ata që do e shpjegojmë atë.
[75:20] Vërtetë, ju e doni këtë jetë të shkurtër.,*vlejnë vetëm për të Dërhuarin e All-llahut s.a.v.s., dhe jo për ti dhe unë, sepse All-llahu s.v.t. atë e urdhëron kur i'a zbrit shpalljen).
*
" S'ka dyshim se ata që nuk besojnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, dëshirojnë të bëjnë dallim mes All-llahut dhe të dërguarve të Tij e thonë: "Ne i besojmë disa e nuk i besojmë disa të tjerë" e mes këtij duam të marrin një rrugë. 

" E ata që besuan All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij dhe nuk bënë kurrfarë dallimi në asnjë prej tyre,të tillëve do t'u jepet shpërblim i merituar. All-llahu falë shumë dhe është mëshirues. "(4-152 )

*Dhe për mua kjo më duket se është sqaruar problemi i disave si ky master2006 dhe shokëve të tij se ne pa Sunnet jemi në KUFËR.*

----------

